# peacock--otter point jake or caroline swallowtail?



## zacattack (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not sure if I should get an otter point jake or caroline swallowtail...I'm not sure exactly what species they are. Are they jacobfreibergi? Does anyone have either one and have a preference? I want to choose the one that will have nice vertical stripes and good color. thanks


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Well yes they're both in the jacobfreibergi family. While they both look somewhat alike I personally would go for the otter point's because I like them better, although in the past i've kept both specie's.  It's up to you at the end, just DON'T (DO NOT) mix them together!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

not sure what you want as far as vertical stripes... all Aulonocara have them as their juvenile/female color. All males should be capable of nice color, but breeding quality is important. The "Swallowtail" doesn't really have intense colors, if that is what you want.

Otter Point have a unique multi color look, at least with wild caught and F1. Yellow head, salmon markings in fins, some shiny blue, and the fins are almost white. Wild fish in the lake.









Here is the best pic I could find online of a Swallowtail, this was a nice show male


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Swallowtail and Otter point are FORMS of the SPECIES _Aulonocara jacobfreibergi_, the Family is Cichlidae.

Here is a better shot of a Swallowtail Jake, from a Chicago show in the early 90s, I think. At the time people were calling them _Aulonocara carolinae_, but SFAIK that name was never used in a proper scientific description. They were later determined to be a form of Jakes.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If it's going in an all male tank, the Otter Point would be a better choice. IMO, the Swallowtails do best in a tank of their own.


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i love my otter point. he was my first peacock. mine has a purple face, brownish body with orange and white fins.


----------



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

From what I heard that portion of the Lake was closed since the 90s for harvesting and "true" otter points are very hard to come by lately. Especially WC or F1. Those ones most people see today are tank bred and have white along the top fins instead of the blue and red/orange highlights. Not to say they are any nicer or less nice. Maybe someone else can chime in on this and correct me if I am wrong...


----------

